# Juicer suggestions



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Been told to get one so which one do you use.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## jr2007 (Oct 5, 2016)

If you want maximum nutritional value in your juice and minimal foam, get a masticating juicer like this http://amzn.to/2wB11q8

Use the dregs to make sauces, or if you have a firepit dry citrus remains in an oven at the lowest heat setting and chuck them in. The smell is amazing.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Cheers for that.will check it out now:thumb:


----------



## Emancipator (Nov 28, 2018)

I only blend smoothies in my vitamix, I used to juice only but I figured I was wasting a lot of the good fiber so I drink the whole fruit and veggie after I clean them and take the seeds out.


----------

